# diary??



## happyhedgierents (Jul 31, 2014)

Is there anywhere on here I can keep a record of my day to day experience with my hedgehog? Almost like a diary of some sort...I would love if there was some sort of thing on here that will allow me to.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

You can do it on Penzu.com


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Why not just keep it on your computer?


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

That's what I am saying Nikki or you can do an online one on Penzu


----------



## happyhedgierents (Jul 31, 2014)

I can keep it on my computer, I just thought it would be cool if it could be on here since everyone is so helpful!  So far I've learned alot and love reading how everyone is different so I thought that keeping a record of my hedgehog Butters would be fun. I could get feedback or anything else people would like to share.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If everyone kept a record like that her it would use up a lot of space.


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...ear-pet-journal-adventures-pet-ownership.html

That's basically what this thread is, it's open to everyone I do believe!


----------



## happyhedgierents (Jul 31, 2014)

ok, well like I said....it was just a thought and a curious question so thank you so much!


----------

